# Fuck Me



## thecuntofsatan (May 29, 2015)

I am sick of this shit. I want to leave this town, this state, this fucking country. I feel as though I have unfinished businees, though. I have bills to pay as long as can, a truck to sell, and a sick grandmother. I dont want to be here, yet the only solice I find is in the bottom of a bottle. I am 18 years old, working 60 hours a week to pay bills that arent even mine. I just want to leave it all, but I fucking cant. Its like someting is holding me back. I dont remember how many bottles of beer I have had tonight I judt hope it all ends soon.


----------



## Gonx (May 29, 2015)

I got no cheap words of wisdom for ya just a nod of empathy and sincere hope that the world stitches together in a little more of a fulfilling and comprehensible manner for you. (also me )


----------



## Jersey cat (May 29, 2015)

Leave


----------



## EphemeralStick (May 29, 2015)

Always remember to take care of yourself first and foremost.


----------



## Tude (May 29, 2015)

Breathe. And breathe again. Things can be tough. I plan on leaving here when my mom decides to pass. Love her to death but she is my last hold here in the darn place I've been all my life. You are brave to be holding up and paying for things that are not your purchases and helping. I applaud you for standing up and my gawd - at 18 yrs old that is giant of you. I do not know your specifics but just suggest be careful and do as @EphemeralStick stated - take care of yourself.


----------



## Kal (May 29, 2015)

Tude is right just breath, Ephemeralsick is right take care of yourself and hang in there your grandma needs you and when she passes then leave.


----------



## thecuntofsatan (May 31, 2015)

Thank you all for the advice. I am wasted again so I dont really have anthing to say at the moment. Sorry for all the typos, lol.


----------

